# More Announcements from Canon Coming in September



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 29, 2017)

```
We’re told that Canon has plans for more product announcements in September, although we don’t know the exact date at this time.</p>
<p>What will be announced?</p>
<p>We can confirm that we’re going to get some new video products. We do not believe the new products to be Cinema EOS related, but that may change as we learn more.</p>

<p>We cannot confirm this, but it would make sense that the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-powershot-g1-x-mark-ii-specifications-cr1/">recently leaked PowerShot G1 X Mark III</a> will be part of the announcements next month.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Aug 29, 2017)

Why not a solid 50/1.4 USM II...


----------



## djack41 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hoping for the EOS 600mm F4 DO!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2017)

tianxiaozhang said:


> Why not a solid 50/1.4 USM II...



They already gave us a TS-E 50mm L, how many 50mm lenses do people need?  




djack41 said:


> Hoping for the EOS 600mm F4 DO!!



+1


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 29, 2017)

My guesses:

1. Canon has responded to Zeiss 85mm Otus & Sigma 85mm Art, the 50mm f/1.4L IS USM is probably down the line, my bet in 2019.

2. Neither 50mm f/1.4[non-L] IS USM nor 85mm f/1.8[non-L] IS USM. Ever.

3. The non-L primes will get the same treatment as the 15mm f/2.8 & 20mm f/2.8 primes.


----------



## Talys (Aug 30, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> tianxiaozhang said:
> 
> 
> > Why not a solid 50/1.4 USM II...
> ...



The 50mm/1.4USM being announced in September will sacrifice tilt for IS. And Macro! With 3 inch MFD!!


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 30, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> tianxiaozhang said:
> 
> 
> > Why not a solid 50/1.4 USM II...
> ...



How about another with USM? 

That and a 24-300L...


----------



## Andreos (Aug 30, 2017)

6D Mk III


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hoping for that Cinema EOS-M.


----------



## weixing (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi,


eosuser1234 said:


> Hoping for that Cinema EOS-M.


 It's already out... it's called the EOS C. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Talys (Aug 30, 2017)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> eosuser1234 said:
> ...



He wants a professional line of cinema cameras...

...with an EF-M mount.

Baller! 





Andreos said:


> 6D Mk III



Isn't there a rumor of a firmware update on 6D MkII? Maybe keeping it in roman numerals... They'll call it 6DMkII I/II !!


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 30, 2017)

Talys said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > tianxiaozhang said:
> ...



Yes!
70mm diameter, 70mm length, 500g
good IQ at f/1.4 from corner to corner, very good at f/2 and stellar from f/2.8,
EDIT: I would be satisfied with 30cm / 12 inch MFD (3 inches might be inside the lens  - but an important point
(1.4 85 is not interesting for me due to the lack of useful MFD (for ME) / low max reproduction ration of 0.12)
799 $ / EUR

- great dual use lens for APS-C (80mm) and FF!


----------



## Quackator (Aug 30, 2017)

Yeah, the minimum focus distance has always been a dealbreaker with Canon's 85mm lenses.


----------



## ctrl (Aug 30, 2017)

Andreos said:


> 6D Mk III



lol but +1 on this


----------



## greger (Aug 30, 2017)

90D, 7Diii or a new Rebel? Or maybe not!


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 30, 2017)

greger said:


> 90D, 7Diii or a new Rebel? Or maybe not!



Well, the 1400D (Rebel T7) is coming...


----------



## docsmith (Aug 30, 2017)

We've just seen 4 "L" lenses. 

A powershot or two makes senses. A camcorder of two makes sense. Maybe and EF-m lens (rumor 15-85???).

Otherwise, I am betting on a new mouse!!!


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 30, 2017)

i'm 99% sure any ef-m lens would have been launched together with the m100...maybe we'll see something later this year, who knows? 

speaking of..any rumors in general regarding new ef-m lenses?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 30, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> i'm 99% sure any ef-m lens would have been launched together with the m100...maybe we'll see something later this year, who knows?
> 
> speaking of..any rumors in general regarding new ef-m lenses?



I'm not sure I expect many additional EF-M lenses in the near future. Consider the current EF-S lineup, and compare that to what's out there for the M series. For EF-M, we have a standard zoom (two, actually: 18-55 and 15-45), a telephoto zoom (55-200), an ultrawide zoom (11-22), a superzoom (18-150), a wide/fast prime (22/2), and a macro lens (28). Compared to EF-S, the 'gaps' are a fast standard zoom (like the 17-55/2.8 IS), a higher zoom ratio standard lens (like the 15-85 IS), and a normal/fast prime (like the 35/2.8 IS). 

The EF-S 17-55/2.8 and 15-85 are higher end lenses, and currently there's only the M5 as a higher end MILC, so I'm not sure those lenses will be high priorities for Canon (especially considering that they haven't updated the 17-55, which is now 11 years old). Also, with larger/heavier lenses, you start to hit diminishing returns for an EF-M version compared to adapting the EF-S version. Perhaps we will start to see M lenses in this class after a few more iterations of the M5. 

But maybe we'll see a normal/fast prime, and maybe we will get a 22/2 with IS.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 30, 2017)

seriously.

did no one actually read the rumor?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 30, 2017)

seriously.

does anyone expect a thread to remain specifically on topic?


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 30, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> seriously.
> 
> does anyone expect a thread to remain specifically on topic?



for a few pages at least.

the second post onwards was OT.


----------



## Jopa (Aug 30, 2017)

Andreos said:


> 6D Mk III



Yes, along with a 5dm5!

If seriously - I would love to see a new 5dsr2.


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 30, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> seriously.
> 
> did no one actually read the rumor?



yeah: "product announcementS" as in plural and the only product specified was the g1x3...so we're all speculating on the other(s) (1 or more)

each writes what they wish for


----------



## BillB (Aug 30, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > seriously.
> ...



Makes sense to me.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Aug 30, 2017)

Any news EF-M lens! My goodness they should have announced one (at least) with the M100.


----------



## neonlight (Sep 1, 2017)

> Why not a solid 50/1.4 USM II...



Please Mr Canon now you've shown us you can make an 85 1.4 can we now have a 50 1.4 USM II (and make ahsanford happy too)

Thanks


----------



## LonelyBoy (Sep 1, 2017)

Talys said:


> weixing said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



6DMkIIn?


----------



## Talys (Sep 1, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > weixing said:
> ...



If it were Microsoft: Canon 6DMkII Professional Edition with Fall Creator's Update
If it were Adobe: Canon 6DMkII CC 20170425.r.252x64.Please.Please.Subscribe
If it were Apple: Canon 6DMkII S and Canon 6DMkII Pro
If it were Google: Canon 6DMkII 14 Fudge Sundae


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 1, 2017)

Talys said:


> If it were Microsoft: Canon 6DMkII Professional Edition with Fall Creator's Update


But it wouldn't work with half the EF lenses, although it would have a very cool welcome screen.




Talys said:


> If it were Adobe: Canon 6DMkII CC 20170425.r.252x64.Please.Please.Subscribe


And whilst looking for the convoluted way to get the stand alone option they still do offer but hide you'd realize it is way easier to get a pirated 1DX MkII.



Talys said:


> If it were Apple: Canon 6DMkII S and Canon 6DMkII Pro


Except they'd save space by doing away with all the ports and just put a single port in there that did everything, trouble is a simple charging cable would cost $95 and only two companies would make any peripherals like memory cards etc (Like Nikon and XQD!).



Talys said:


> If it were Google: Canon 6DMkII 14 Fudge Sundae



And it would be good, and we'd all get obese and they'd have a never ending stream of 'targeted' adverts come up on the screen. lets face it everything is better with ice cream.


----------



## Rowk (Sep 2, 2017)

I guess there won't be a successor to the EF 135mm f/2L yet?


----------



## geekpower (Sep 4, 2017)

Rowk said:


> I guess there won't be a successor to the EF 135mm f/2L yet?



i'm still wondering about that, and also an update to the 70-200 f/4L IS.


----------



## Fleetie (Sep 4, 2017)

geekpower said:


> Rowk said:
> 
> 
> > I guess there won't be a successor to the EF 135mm f/2L yet?
> ...


Why? That lens is stellar, and unbelievably sharp.
Very light, too.


----------



## geekpower (Sep 4, 2017)

Fleetie said:


> geekpower said:
> 
> 
> > Rowk said:
> ...



that may be true, but there was a rumor about a new 70-200 this year and the f4 is much older than the f2.8


----------



## greger (Sep 4, 2017)

I don't think Canon could do anything to the 70-200 f4 IS USM to improve it. It is so sharp that it captured a fish in the talons of an Osprey flying up river with the 1.4 Extender mounted. I did not see this till I was working on the picture and magnified the bird using the loupe in Adobe Raw. I was checking how clear the bird was and checked the talons only to find a fish that I had no idea was there. Unfortunately the 2 X Extender was not as good as the 100-400 is by itself. I don't want to try to upgrade to the 100-400 vs ll.
My wife uses the 70-200 f4 IS on her 70D and likes the combo and the pictures she gets using it.


----------



## geekpower (Sep 4, 2017)

wasn't trying to restart the debate over whether such a lens needs an update or not. here's the original rumor thread:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31786.0


----------



## photoenix (Sep 4, 2017)

Any chance for a G5 X Mark II?


----------



## scyrene (Sep 4, 2017)

geekpower said:


> Rowk said:
> 
> 
> > I guess there won't be a successor to the EF 135mm f/2L yet?
> ...



Given they announced four L lenses together last month, I wouldn't think there would be any more any time soon. If they had another one, why not include it with those? Plus, CR had rumours for all the lenses released that were pretty on the money in the weeks running up to it. So - don't hold your breath!


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 4, 2017)

How about a 1DXsr... or a 1DSIVr?


----------



## RGF (Sep 13, 2017)

djack41 said:


> Hoping for the EOS 600mm F4 DO!!



with shipments in Dec.


----------



## Jopa (Sep 19, 2017)

RGF said:


> djack41 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoping for the EOS 600mm F4 DO!!
> ...



Not so soon please. I need to sell my 600/4 first.


----------



## deadwrong (Sep 19, 2017)

5iv redux special edition with flippy screen and 46mp


----------

